# who is rep for gloucestershire.



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

as it says above, who covers our south west region for ttoc ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Gaz,

We dont currently have a Gloucestershire Rep, although we do have a Bristol Rep which is Charles (gadgetboy38)

I have had interest from a couple of members in the past willing to take on Repping around Gloucester but nothing came of this.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi paul, amount of tt's in & around gloucestershire suprised we dont have more members


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

gazzer1964 said:


> hi paul, amount of tt's in & around gloucestershire suprised we dont have more members


Well Gaz, this is a constant battle with the TTOC. Some areas have very keen owners and sign upto the forum and or club. Other areas seem dead, although you see plenty of TT's around, therefore the word needs to be spread!

If you have any, or would like some, i can send you some TTOC flyers so that when you see a TT in the supermarket etc..., you can leave them a little flyer on the car, and hopefully this will boost the numbers on the forums and in the club itself.

Let me know buddy, are you coming to the evenTT next week?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

actually thats not a bad idea on the flyers paul, send me a few through & i will do some windscreens with them. i know i keep on saying about owning a small business but its that reason i work most week ends so find it hard to book events. gazz


----------

